# Would you let your ds pee in the backyard?



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Our ds (2 years 9 months) has been out of diapers for several months now. My dh thought the best way to teach him how to pee standing up was to do it outside in our backyard. I wasn't totally opposed to this, because I didn't much want to clean up pee from my bathroom floor.







I recently found that ds was just pulling down him pants and going anywhere in the grass in the yard. This upset me a bit, because I have a 9 month old who is crawling in that backyard. I told ds that if he has to pee it has to be behind the shed. My dh says I should lighten up.







But lately I've been wondering if I should let him do it outside at all.
What do you think? Do you think it's no big deal? Am I worrying over nothing? (It wouldn't be the first time.)

My ds' playgroup is meeting at our house in a couple of weeks, and I'm sort of wondering what the other moms might think if ds does this. (There are 4 girls and one other boy in this group.) We're all pretty easy going.... so I think they'll laugh..... but I don't want them grossed out so that they never want their kids to play in my backyard again.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

if there are babies crawling on the ground and other kids playing in the yard... no, i absolutely would not allow it. that's disgusting. or designate a particular tree in the corner of the yard that you can separate from the rest of everything.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I have three boys and the older two pee in the backyard on occasion, There are quidelines though, such as only on the fence in the corner (privacy as well as sanitary) Since they are older they only do this when they are super muddy or soaking wet. When they were little though it worked really well they thought it was a lot of fun. It is a bonus to having boys. If you are worried about the play group just tell your son that we don't pee in front of other people not in your family and that he will have to go inside, your friends will probably think he is a hoot!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Heck, I let my daughter pee in the yard! I don't have any babies crawling around though. I like the idea of a designated tree, he is old enough to understand why, and it will probably help him understand peeing in the toilet when inside.


----------



## melaniewb (Mar 14, 2003)

Maybe I am more laid back than most people, but I don't think it would be a huge issue to me. Afterall, animals, bugs and such are all out in the yard and have bodily waste. I wouldn't let the 9 month old crawl through a fresh puddle, but if it is a spot that the older child peed on 3 days ago, it's probably not a huge deal. However, I would encourage the child to go outside in only one area and not wherever he chooses.

This is definitely food for thought though when we start potty learning. I'd really like to teach my son indoors, and since it will most likely be winter when we start, that's probably what we'll do.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Unless you have a bladder infection, urine is sterile. How is that disgusting?

I wouldn't mind...pooping in the yard, I wouldn't allow!









ETA If it's a concern, I agree that a designated pee area isn't a bad idea. He might enjoy having a bucket of water to pee in when he's outside, or something.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

All the time. First thing after they wake up, they run outside and pee off the deck.

But...they're both walking







and I water & mow pretty regularly.

Do you have a front & back yard? If not, the designated "pee zone" might be a good idea


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

I read the subject line and thought, "Uh-oh, were the neighbors looking in my yard this morning?" Ds went running out in his butt naked glory and let loose in the grass.

I also don't have a baby crawling around, but the point about bugs and roaming animals waste is a good one. Urine soaks in... the grass might even appreciate it!


----------



## Eustacia (May 11, 2004)

I had a friend that allowed her ds to do this throughout an entire summer. When it came time to hibernate in the house in colder weather he demanded to pee outside. It was a pretty big issue for them; he was OK going outside but not in the toilet. Just wanted to share her story.


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eustacia*
I had a friend that allowed her ds to do this throughout an entire summer. When it came time to hibernate in the house in colder weather he demanded to pee outside. It was a pretty big issue for them; he was OK going outside but not in the toilet. Just wanted to share her story.

Earlier this summer, I was worried that may be a problem. He had just been allowed to play all day outside, and pee outside, as well. The next morning I was trying to get some work done when he says to me "Have to pee outside". I said, "No, you pee in the bathroom.... you know that." He ran up the stairs (where the bathroom is) and I didn't think another thing of it till I realized that I heard the screendoor on our front door slam. Now, this was wrong for so many reasons.... he should not go outside without telling me.... etc. I ran up the stairs, only to find him standing on our front step, pants around his ankles, aiming off the front step.







He had not started peeing yet, so I quickly picked him up, kicking and screaming, and brought him into the bathroom. We had a little talk about it, once he calmed down, and I haven't had a problem since. If he is outside when he has to pee, he goes outside.... when he is inside, he goes to our washroom.

I think I'm going to go with the _Pee Spot_ (behind our shed). The kids aren't allowed to go back there anyway. Then he can have his "fun".... and mommy isn't being a stick in the mud.


----------



## sea island mama (Dec 17, 2001)

We are doing EC with ds & often take him outside if he doesn't want to pee in the toilet or sink. He would much rather pee on the grass. When he is outside w/o a diaper he seems to prefer going on the warm sidewalk or deck. I just wash it off with some water when I see it.
I much prefer this to the poop our dog leaves all over. Even when it's picked up, there's 'residue' I'd rather not walk through barefoot or have ds crawl through







.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't see it as a problem. There is already pee all over the place (from cats, racoons, skunks, chipmunks, birds, mice, squirrls, moles, birds, etc) in our yard. My dd does "pee pees in the grass" all the time. Hey, keeps us from having to water the lawn. We have a huge yard & i've never walked in a fresh puddle, but if I did, it wouldn't be the yukiest thing I've ever stepped in our yard (think dead mice gifts left by the cats).


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

Yes, absolutely. My dogs and cat pee in the yard, why wouldn't I let my child? Heck, my child (who is adjusting to life without diapers) pees on our kitchen floor!


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

This is a very funny thread for me to read. We live in Alaska don't have running water, our whole family (including myself) pees in the yard or off the porch on a regular basis. It just seems silly to go all the way out to the outhouse just to pee.

I guess if I lived in subburbia with a groomed lawn and neighbors who might see me I'd probably designate a pee tree for the guys and use the indoor potty myself.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:

When it came time to hibernate in the house in colder weather he demanded to pee outside










My son went pee outside all winter. Below 0' and he'd be out there in his snow boots peeing off the deck into the snow.


----------



## MamiD'2 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well we live on three acres....personally this sounds like a great way of introducing potty training to ds! Of course, I am about the "whatever works" philosophy (within legal and moral limits!).

I agree w/the specified location, need be.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

lol I let mine, thats how my son pottytrained one summer! now that they are older, i tell them to do it in the corner, not right in the middle of everyone.

my husband does it too, but hes a bit more discreet! we live on a very rural acre though,,i may feel different if we were in a tiny well manicured lawn. Heck, the other nite i was out watering the garden, feeding the chickens, and washing I could go in the back pasture!!


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

My ds pees on the trees all the time :LOL


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I wouldn't. I know a couple of kids who wiull only pee in the yard and it is a problem whern they go to places where this offends people. As a general rule I feel that outsideof emeergancy situations people should pee in bathrooms. I don't want to see people peeing and I don't want pervs targeting my children because they know that they will drop thier drawers on the front lawn every morning. (yeah people get off on that and apparently a lot of them live in my neighborhood) I saw a grown man peeing in a parking lot the other day just a few feet from my daughters. I was so disgusted. BUt he probably grew up with this as acceptable behavior so why not now. Definitely have boiundries if you are going to allow it outside. Even though it is sterile it is still gross. especially if you step in and drag it into the house or get it on your clothes. Who ever mentioned the bucket that was a really great idea. Not only because it gives hime a specific spot but it helps with aim. really if teaching the skill is the goal that seems to be a skill guys need to work on.


----------



## mom2lyndsey (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gr8flmom*
Heck, I let my daughter pee in the yard!

My DD will actually take her pants off to go pee outside. It's not so much that I let her it's that it's not worth an argument. DH also goes outstide to pee during the summer. It helps that we live on 42 acres of woods.

Lyndsey's mom


----------



## sleepies (Nov 30, 2001)

let them pee anywhere , is my opinion

potty train them however works!

go for it.

we put a potty in our back yard , and he uses it.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

My daughter pees in the yard as well. Not all the time, but when the mood strikes her... I don't think there's anything wrong with it, though we do try to make it a more private thing (I wouldn't let her do it in the front yard!) I take her and the dogs hiking, and she's always seen me drop my pants and pee in the woods. Once she started potty-training, she wanted to pee outside just like Mommy. She has great technique, too; she squats with her feet really wide apart so she doesn't pee on her leg, and can even move them farther apart while she's peeing if she has to. :LOL Personally I think that's an important skill to have! There's not usually a bathroom when you're out in the wilderness.


----------



## mom2lyndsey (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
She has great technique, too; she squats with her feet really wide apart so she doesn't pee on her leg, and can even move them farther apart while she's peeing if she has to. :LOL Personally I think that's an important skill to have! There's not usually a bathroom when you're out in the wilderness.

Thanks for my morning smile.







I've been at work for 15 min and it's already not a fun day.

Lyndsey's mom


----------

